# People like this.....



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Are the ones we are going to have to deal with when SHTF.. When she went back to her car I actually thought she was going for a gun and probably would have put her down when she came back out. This fat swamp donkey needs to learn how to raise her own ****in chickens if she likes em this much!!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I like how the guy behind her just pulls right up like it was no big deal..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

LOLOLFMAO there was a guy waiting behind her just pulled up like "is my order ready?"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the movie, "falling down". I want breakfast and don't care if I'm 5 minutes too late.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Reminds me of the movie, "falling down". I want breakfast and don't care if I'm 5 minutes too late.


She wanted nuggets and he said they didn't have them and it was 10:30. So I guess they were servin breakfast. I know most of them starts serving lunch at 10:31. I guess she was a minute too early..lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty common stuff life in the city


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I just had a mcteenager put way too much mayo on my mcchicken this morning. They were talking about it but I didn't get what was going on till I opened the wrapper. I smile at the cashier and am always overly nice to every one. He takes it as im flirting with the girl who always tells him no. She calls him a mcbully. Asks him if McDonald's made him like that or if he was born that way.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

About the time she tried to come thru the window if I'd have been the manager, I'd have told her that they'd take afew minutes to prepare and to pull forward and someone would bring them out to her. then a 911 call and have the popo deliver her a case of gray bar hotel food


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Night of the Mc Zombies!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I had to watch that again and sent it to 10 people!!! Buddy driving up afterwards is like, "So!, you gonna deep fry them Mc nuggets now or what?" "Don't make me come at you Bro"!!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Pitiful! It was incorrectly allowed to continue and escalate by lack of action by the clerk and the manager. I spent three years of my military career as a Sky Cop and a year working as an in processing guard at the City of Dallas jail in the late 70's. Had no trouble handling that type of trash. I was one of three on my shift that was allowed to handle problematic ladies that the matrons couldn't handle.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

"Super Saiyan" 
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...CM0pvO0Ac8V2qnA&bvm=bv.63934634,d.aWc&cad=rja


----------



## Scrappy CoCo (Mar 28, 2014)

I think she had a little too much bath salts...


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Its sad how much people get mad over McDonalds. I've seen my fair share of it when I was working there in High School and that was in a small town.
At the very least it taught me to not fret if my simple burger isn't made correct.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The manager should have stepped up when she started climbing through the window and punched her in the face. They had her on tape threatening to kill women working at the window. 

I have never had anything from a fast food place that I would get angry about if they weren't serving it. This is the type of trash we would have to deal with if the SHTF, but personally in my case the biggest problem that I would have would be hauling her worthless carcass out of "smell" range. I wouldn't bury her, I would let the critters have her.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I think that the various issues are evident... They all eat the food. :roll:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Crack makes people hungry I guess.after you have been up for 140 hours,,,,


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

And to think, this "person" is driving an automobile.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would have seen the manager drill her right int he face. Stop her stone cold in her tracks as she was tryin to come thru the window.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

People like this woman will be dead within a week after SHTF.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> People like this woman will be dead within a week after SHTF.


We will have to be the ones to do it is the problem..


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> We will have to be the ones to do it is the problem..


Perhaps. But, I'm not convinced this woman would know where to find water if it didn't run like magic from her kitchen faucet...much less how to disinfect it. She'd be dead from dehydration and/or dysentery long before she reached the door of my BOL.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Perhaps. But, I'm not convinced this woman would know where to find water if it didn't run like magic from her kitchen faucet...much less how to disinfect it. She'd be dead from dehydration and/or dysentery long before she reached the door of my BOL.


I will give ya that one...lol


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> Perhaps. But, I'm not convinced this woman would know where to find water if it didn't run like magic from her kitchen faucet...much less how to disinfect it. She'd be dead from dehydration and/or dysentery long before she reached the door of my BOL.


And that is the crux of it right there. They don't know and they will get some sort of Crypto based Encephalitis from tainted water or looking to diseases infested city pigeons as a food source. They'll get stupid and slow. And that is how the zombie outbreak starts. Over chicken McNuggets.

On a side note... Most McD's I've been to have a "Nugget Sauce Policy" posted clearly on the window. It reads "10 Nuggets = 1 sauce."

I too have a Nugget Sauce Policy. It is called, "When I order McNuggets, I better get some F'ing sauce damnit." Too many Minimum Wagers don't have the mental capacity to remember to put the sauce in the bag and you don't find out till you are 5 miles down the road.


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

9UC said:


> Pitiful! It was incorrectly allowed to continue and escalate by lack of action by the clerk and the manager. I spent three years of my military career as a Sky Cop and a year working as an in processing guard at the City of Dallas jail in the late 70's. Had no trouble handling that type of trash. I was one of three on my shift that was allowed to handle problematic ladies that the matrons couldn't handle.


 Its a shame but you know there's a line of liberal lawyers waiting to help her if he would have hurt her in anyway. Wait til the GOV. has to cut back the amount of money that gets deposited on EBT cards. Will see a lot more of those nut jobs around.


----------

